# Boat Trailer Lighting Question



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure sidelights are a requirement.
It's a way to let cross traffic know that there's a trailer in the way.

http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/standards/conspicuity/trlrpstr.html


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes they are required by DOT.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i actually added a few extras to my trailer....looks like im towing a christmas tree now  ;D


----------

